# Martin Stinger guitar



## w.luchka_17 (Dec 7, 2009)

So i saw this ad and I was wondering if anyone knows anything about the electrics martin made. It was weird becasue I didn't know Martin every made electrics
Rare 1985 Stinger X 14 by C.F. Martin - Lethbridge Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Lethbridge Canada.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Martin did make a few electrics, but I don't thisk the Stinger was one of them <rolling eyes>


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Oh they for sure did have a line of electric's in the 80's - I'm sure they had the "Sigma" acoustics or something like that at the same time as well.

They were called "Stinger", but the logo was completely different from that one. I imagine that's why there's no Martin sticker on the back. The ones I remember look like the headstock photo on this page with the 2 arrows;

C.F. Martin Stinger


----------

